# Headstock center



## coronetracer (Jan 26, 2015)

Hello , been a member here for a while but haven't posted much ! Does anybody know of a headstock center for my little 10" Rockwell lathe ? I have redone this lathe from used parts and it finished up quite well , not as heavy a lathe that I desire but works pretty good . It is so difficult to find accessories and parts for that matter , but I would like to have a headstock center . Thanks for any advice or links ! Ebert


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 26, 2015)

coronetracer said:


> Hello , been a member here for a while but haven't posted much ! Does anybody know of a headstock center for my little 10" Rockwell lathe ? I have redone this lathe from used parts and it finished up quite well , not as heavy a lathe that I desire but works pretty good . It is so difficult to find accessories and parts for that matter , but I would like to have a headstock center . Thanks for any advice or links ! Ebert



Usually head-stock centers can easily be turned from CRS stock.  Once you know the inside taper turn the compound rest to match.  The nose is the same as a countersink, 60 degrees. 

I have turned them to be used in a three jaw chuck.  I've used a piece of stock about 1.5" in diameter by 3" long, turn down about a inch to 1.25" diameter by 1.5" leaving a shoulder to keep it from slipping back.  Then I turned a 60 degree angle on the front end.  Every time I would use it I would re-cut the nose to be sure it was on center.


----------



## coronetracer (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Bill C , have tried making one just can't seem to arrive at the right taper for the spindle . I guess I could recut everytime I use one in a chuck but I am looking for quick repeatability ! Ebert


----------



## JimDawson (Jan 26, 2015)

To get the spindle taper correct:  Put an indicator in the tool post, and move the compound in and out while you rotate it to the correct angle.  When the indicator needle doesn't move as you are cranking the compound, the angle is correct.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 26, 2015)

One additional point to Jim's method. Make sure the indicator tip you are using to trace the spindle bore is as close to center height a possible. If the tip is not on center, the angle you measure will differ from what you cut, provided your tool is on center as it should be.


----------



## coronetracer (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks Jim and Tony , good technique but I don't have an indicator small enough or long enough for that process . Ebert :thinking:


----------

